# The New Van



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What an adventure, left 31st Dec at 5am arrived at Kettering Ford at 11:30 the drive down was torture.

Freezing temps and the washer jets froze completely hitting Gretna no matter what we done it was frozen completely.

so on arrival quick inspection and notice two new Continental tires (result :thumb

So we leave and head to fill her up (the dealer kindly put a quarter of a tank in ) then we drive home and jesus what a trip home thee most annoying event ever.

People middle lane hogging all the way home, Gettin to -6 at some points having to stop at every services to try and thaw the wipers and clear our screens, and stuck in a 2hr traffic jam on the M6 (poor bloke passed away in an accident  )

Finally Home at 8.40pm having been driving between us 15hrs see in the bells at my mums and bed at 12:30 lol.

Before:





































Pre wash with Espuma Activo Foam
Smart wheels
G101 into the arches
Shampoo plus and a mitt
Rinsed then a spray of AG Rinse Aid and rinsed again
Interior was spotless apart from my mucky bits so G101 on a towel and a light wipe down for now as its still to be machined, stickers applied rear fitted out and other odds and sods done.

But overall i'm mega chuffed the power is awesome, 3 quarters of a tank used and its done 400 miles so far 

After:





































I Also gave the car a wash as it REALLY needed it


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like you've got a good van there. :thumb:


----------



## Seth (Dec 21, 2008)

Is that van used or new? Try methyl hydrate next time you are stuck with summer washer fluid in winter...


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Tidy lookin Caddy there buddy, that must be 8 or 9 on here now.
Best of luck with it, how is works well for ya.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Lovely Caddy :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking good Graham.
All the best and I hope it serves you well.
Remember just give me a shout if you need a hand with the insides.

How did you like the Activo?
Gordon.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice Graham :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumb:Nice


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

looking smart :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I like that :thumb:

My dad is looking for a van actually, but judging by the condition of that its probably way out of his price range, but what do you think he could get [used] for up to about 1.5k?

i'm thinking escort or corsa van?

i like that hyundai, what is it, a coupe?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice tidy looking van there Graham.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> I like that :thumb:
> 
> My dad is looking for a van actually, but judging by the condition of that its probably way out of his price range, but what do you think he could get [used] for up to about 1.5k?
> 
> ...


For 2K he could have my old connect lol.

Yeh its a Coupe :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

looks a cracker mate, what brought on a new van?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice van and car


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> looks a cracker mate, what brought on a new van?


Sore back and side door = less pain lol


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

on both accounts lol


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice van, look clean crips :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like you down-sized, or is that a trick of the avatar?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very smart :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Looks like you down-sized, or is that a trick of the avatar?


Connect SWB and Caddy are pretty similar sized, Caddy being slightly larger iirc.

Look forward to seeing the vinyl'd up result!


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Van looks good mate!! Glad that you are happy with it.
Alex


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That looks very nice Graham!  Glad the journey was worth it and you made it back safely. :thumb: 

Look forward to seeing it all fitted out soon! 

Alan W


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb van graham


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Seth said:


> Is that van used or new? Try methyl hydrate next time you are stuck with summer washer fluid in winter...


used - 56 reg will make it around three years old


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> used - 56 reg will make it around three years old


2 years 3 months actually lol


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Very classy looking vans imo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> 2 years 3 months actually lol


sorry 
are you having the same sort of sign writing on it as your connect?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> sorry
> are you having the same sort of sign writing on it as your connect?


Same Logo slightly different wording. :thumb:


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Would snap your hand off for the connect if I had 2k


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice van Graham, 

You'll soon have looking brilliant & a credit to your profession

Dave


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave Richardson said:


> Nice van Graham,
> 
> You'll soon have looking brilliant & a credit to your profession
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave very much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice one Graham. Keep the updates coming on its progress!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

your new van is cool :thumb: but would look better with nice new seatcovers

:speechles:speechles:speechles:speechles


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice Graham

Are the pink graphics

"Big Grizzly Grahams cleaning services"

coming soon


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> your new van is cool :thumb: but would look better with nice new seatcovers
> 
> :speechles:speechles:speechles:speechles


Get me some mates rates ones in black like yours universal i suppose?



Epoch said:


> Very nice Graham
> 
> Are the pink graphics
> 
> ...


Oh but of course John :lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Get me some mates rates ones in black like yours universal i suppose?
> 
> Oh but of course John :lol:


are the 2 seats the same size??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> are the 2 seats the same size??


Yeh they are, Unlike the connect you get a skinny seat lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Yeh they are, Unlike the connect you get a skinny seat lol


cool cool,just to make sure before i order them


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Smart new van there, just need her sign written and result! 

Hope it serves well :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice one Graham, the new van looks great!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice indeed :thumb: Cracking vans and I love the smooth sides (particularly the right side), none of these window blanks and ugly seams other vans are afflicted with. Keep the pics coming as you fit it out etc :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice mate, love it! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Very nice indeed :thumb: Cracking vans and I love the smooth sides (particularly the right side), none of these window blanks and ugly seams other vans are afflicted with. Keep the pics coming as you fit it out etc :thumb:


yeh its very sleek and smooth, there aint even an aerial or washer jets to affect the line :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey nice new van
I got one too but its red and 55 plate,but wears the Renualt badge,but aprt from that its exact same

Dont like sitting in pass side tho seats don`t adjust
Bargain tho 3.5k


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Hey nice new van
> I got one too but its red and 55 plate,but wears the Renualt badge,but aprt from that its exact same
> 
> Dont like sitting in pass side tho seats don`t adjust
> Bargain tho 3.5k


Sorry, but what do Renault make that is the same as a Caddy? http://www.renault.co.uk/vans/range.aspx


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

not sure what you've got planned Graham, my mate had these BBS wheels on his caddy and they looked wicked.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Sorry, but what do Renault make that is the same as a Caddy? http://www.renault.co.uk/vans/range.aspx


nothing....lol

kangoo would be about the closet thing size wise, but that's about it


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thats what I thought :lol: Not just me then!!

Your mates Caddy btw :argie: If you have any more pics, and if Graham doesn't mind, please post more!!!


----------



## zrjace (Jan 31, 2008)

perfect van mate!Not to big and not to small!Nice smooth ride aint it?Nice one!


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

loving the caddy vw also just started doing a sportline version of these
look amazing too 

vans are where its at!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

hot wheels said:


> loving the caddy vw also just started doing a sportline version of these
> look amazing too
> 
> vans are where its at!


We need to se pics of your van mate looking at your avatar


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

tmlvaleting said:


> We need to se pics of your van mate looking at your avatar


she's in there you have to guess which one it is tho lol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88639&page=3

more pics and vid here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88639&page=4


----------



## zrjace (Jan 31, 2008)

mate nice and pimped!I take it you live near the seaside going by that vid!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey congrats van looks nice mate!


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I saw the van yesterday and its a peach of a van. Very very nice and well worth the wait. Now to get that damm rear wiper working 
Alex


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Sorry, but what do Renault make that is the same as a Caddy? http://www.renault.co.uk/vans/range.aspx


Sorry was drunk still,missed last txt

Apart from that its exactly the same idea


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RS Adam said:


> not sure what you've got planned Graham, my mate had these BBS wheels on his caddy and they looked wicked.


Thats exactly what i want it to look like, the wheels are mega expensive 17's thats the biggest i would go, the side bars £300 mudflaps are like £60 a set lol

All in good time though, saying that i want things done yesterday lol


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

van prawn lol

http://www.palmautomotive.co.uk/acatalog/Volkswagen_VW_Caddy_Van_Menu.html

enjoy

delt with these guys over and over again top notch


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

good luck with the new van, but its missing a few bits n bobs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

NOOOOOOOO..... lmao!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on Robert, we still have not seen the inside of your van !!!!

Or did you chicken out.?? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh come on punk....



I'll show you mine in em..a few weeks eh Gordon lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Saying nothing till he postes up his 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1211161&postcount=92

He has had plenty of time also.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> NOOOOOOOO..... lmao!


 :lol: okay okay i can do it without the ford oval? :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Come on Robert, we still have not seen the inside of your van !!!!
> 
> Or did you chicken out.?? :tumbleweed:


i can honestly say i have done nothing to the back of the van. i did however manage to snap the ariel off the roof whilst putting th van in my garage yesterday, brilliant!


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice van ...you just need windows like mine


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

You should have jumped on a plane Graham........my young lad bought a car from a dealer just outside Luton (December 15th)..........got the 07.20 flight and was home by 19.00.........course he didn't have any problems but that's just Stuart eh LOL!!

Nice van by the way :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks very nice Graham


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers lads, Rear wiper wasnt working turns out its a control module thats needing replaced still under warranty and i think i've sold my connect  Let the modding begin lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> ........ and i think i've sold my connect  Let the modding begin lol


Great news G! :thumb:

Look forward to the mods! 

Alan W


----------

